
Pure Bash Bible – A collection of pure bash alternatives to external processes - 2211
https://github.com/dylanaraps/pure-bash-bible
======
2211
This is something I've put together over the past couple of days. It's still a
work in progress but I'm posting it here to get some critique and hopefully
some contributions.

I'd love to see what others come up with. If you'd like to contribute take a
look at the CONTRIBUTING.md file.

[https://github.com/dylanaraps/pure-bash-
bible/blob/master/CO...](https://github.com/dylanaraps/pure-bash-
bible/blob/master/CONTRIBUTING.md)

